# Moc Kan Sent - Fla. Kung Fu Inst.?



## Franc0 (Sep 2, 2003)

When I was 10 yrs old (about 32 yrs ago!) I studied Kung Fu from a local Master in Miami Fla. His name was Moc Kan Sent. After about a year, I was no longer with him. I'm almost certain it was Choy Li Fut that he taught, but I'm not certain due to the fact I was never told what style of Kung Fu it was that he taught, and at the time I didnt consider asking. He also was in a low budget KF movie. I was wondering if anyone out there know's of, or ever heard of him. Any replies would be appreciated.
Frank Monsalve.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 2, 2003)

Cast list for Kentucky Fried Movie.

I don't see anything close! Perhaps he was a stuntman and so isn't listed?


----------



## jmarsh (Apr 22, 2016)

About Moc Kan Sent, and I'm not too sure about the spelling of the last two names.  Moc didn't have many children as students, it was mostly adults.  I do remember an Anglo man who had his two sons in the school.

When I was 21 I too was a student of Moc  which lasted for several years, Moc being the family name.  He was from a Chinese family that had come over from Cuba and his Spanish was far better than his English.  Which was good since most of his students like most of Miami were Cubans.   Moc was an amazing man and his studies in China taught him more than just Kung-Fu. He had a great deal of expertise with herbal healing which I personally benefited from.

He had his teenage son Frank teaching and an old friend of the family, an older Chinese gentleman who's name I believe was Thomas who assisted and who was my personal favorite.  If I recall correctly Thomas owned an import business and had been doing Kung-Fu since he was a small child.

The style the Moc taught was Cho Kar, I remember him once telling the advanced class that I was in.  It was the only time in the years I spent there where a style was mentioned.

He also taught Tai Chi, weapons, and the traditional Dragon dance to the advanced class.  The forms that we were taught were the same as I would be taught in the Taekwondo classes I took after Moc closed his school.

Many of the students in the advance class were used in his movie.  I was not one of them thankfully.  When I watch the movie it was painful, other than the one showing I don't think that it was ever shown again.   I was told that it was shopped to the Asian market but I think that the cost of the movie broke Moc.

He gave up the school not long after the movie to try and make more money doing something else.  I never found another teacher with the same depth of understanding.

john


----------



## jmarsh (Apr 22, 2016)

The movie Moc Kan Sent made was called "the Deadly Touch".


----------



## Tames D (Apr 22, 2016)

jmarsh said:


> The movie Moc Kan Sent made was called "the Deadly Touch".


Welcome to MartialTalk. Thank you for the information. Hopefully Frank Monsalve (original poster) is still active on this site and will see your response.


----------

